# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si lindi filozofia

## FlamurZena

Ese si lindi filozofia

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## bora2

kerko ne internet vella
ka pasur shume mendimtare ne kohet e vjetra

----------

